# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Dirty Vaccines: Every Human Vaccine Tested Was Contaminated With Metals and Debris in New Stud

## donnay

*Dirty Vaccines: Every Human Vaccine Tested Was Contaminated With Metals and Debris in New Study* 

Thursday, February 2nd 2017 at 1:15 am
Written By:  Celeste McGovern



*Researchers examining 44 samples of 30 different vaccines found dangerous contaminants, including red blood cells in one vaccine and metal toxicants in every single sample tested  except in one animal vaccine*.

Using extremely sensitive new technologies not used in vaccine manufacturing, Italian scientists reported they were baffled by their discoveries which included single particles and aggregates of organic debris including red cells of human or possibly animal origin and metals including lead, tungsten, gold, and chromium, that have been linked to autoimmune disease and leukemia.

In the study, published this week in the International Journal of Vaccines and Vaccination, the researchers led by Antoinetta Gatti, of the National Council of Research of Italy and the Scientific Director of Nanodiagnostics, say their results show the presence of micro- and nano-sized particulate matter composed of inorganic elements in vaccine samples not declared in the products ingredients lists.

Lead particles were found in the cervical cancer vaccines, Gardasil and Cevarix, for example, and in the seasonal flu vaccine Aggripal manufactured by Novartis as well as in the Meningetec vaccine meant to protect against meningitis C.

Samples of an infant vaccine called Infarix Hexa (against diphtheria, tetanus, pertussis, hepatitis B, poliomyelitis and haemophilus influenzae type B) manufactured by GlaxoSmithKline was found to contain stainless steel, tungsten and a gold-zinc aggregate.

Other metal contaminants included platinum, silver, bismuth, iron, and chromium. Chromium (alone or in alloy with iron and nickel) was identified in 25 of the human vaccines from Italy and France that were tested.

GSKs Fluarix vaccine for children three years and older contained 11 metals and aggregates of metals. Similar aggregates to those identified in the vaccines have been shown to be prevalent in cases of leukemia, the researchers noted.

Read more:  http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/dir...nd-debris-new-

----------


## timosman

_We should not worry about these small and otherwise undetectable quantities. 

Your Quack._

----------


## donnay

> _We should not worry about these small and otherwise undetectable quantities. 
> 
> You're a Quack._


FIFY.  Is Zippy rubbing off on you?

----------


## Zippyjuan

At parts per trillion you can find anything in everything.  In their chart for Table 3- which lists amounts of "debris" they found most "contaminants" list fewer than ten particles (molecules) of each in the entire vaccine. Worthless information.  

The paper:  http://medcraveonline.com/IJVV/IJVV-04-00072.php

----------


## donnay

> At parts per trillion you can find anything in everything.  In their chart for Table 3- which lists amounts of "debris" they found most "contaminants" list fewer than ten particles (molecules) in the entire vaccine. Worthless information.  http://medcraveonline.com/IJVV/IJVV-04-00072.php


If they purport these vaccines are safe, then they need to be free of contaminants and clean.  The problem is they are now proven they aren't free of contaminants and clean.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> If they purport these vaccines are safe, then they need to be free of contaminants and clean.  The problem is they are now proven they aren't free of contaminants and clean.



At parts per trillion, nothing in the universe is "pure" and "free of contaminants and clean". 

How small is one part per trillion?  

http://www.ci.st-helens.or.us/dwff/p...-parts-million




> Another way to try and see this in your minds eye, if you were to take a *single grain of granulated sugar* and drop it in this *Olympic pool*, that is one part per trillion!


One grain of sugar in an entire Olympic sized pool of water.  Now consider how small a vaccine is and you are talking individual molecules. A couple molecules of iron or other "contaminant" added to your entire body will have absolutely zero impact on your health.

One Olympic swimming pool is 2.5 million liters.  A flu vaccine is 0.5 ml.  That means our pool contains the equivalent of 5,000,000,000 vaccines.  Now divide that single sugar grain into that many pieces.  That is how "contaminated" they found vaccines to be.

----------


## juleswin

> At parts per trillion you can find anything in everything.  In their chart for Table 3- which lists amounts of "debris" they found most "contaminants" list fewer than ten particles (molecules) in the entire vaccine. Worthless information.  http://medcraveonline.com/IJVV/IJVV-04-00072.php


Just about to say this but evil zippy beat me to it. When you let zippy sound like the sane person, we all lose on this forum. Finding trace amount of some toxic metal like Iron in vaccines is not a call for alarm. You rarely find 100% purity in nature, so why expect to find it in man made vaccines.




> Other metal contaminants included platinum, silver, bismuth, *iron*, and chromium. Chromium (alone or in alloy with iron and nickel) was identified in 25 of the human vaccines from Italy and France that were tested.

----------


## CPUd

> If they purport these vaccines are safe, then they need to be free of contaminants and clean.  The problem is they are now proven they aren't free of contaminants and clean.


This is not the standard they use for "safe", because it is impossible to meet that standard.

----------


## juleswin

> This is not the standard they use for "safe", because it is impossible to meet that standard.




I think she got it CPUd, no need to pile on anymore. But if we were to pile on, I was going to suggest that the organic garden that she probably have in her yard produces more heavy metals from one harvest than all the vaccines the typical adult would ever get in their lifetime. And when I talk about heavy metals, I am not talking about heavy metals like iron which is actually essential for human survival but your garden probably have more lead and mercury that the vaccine you get. 

Think about that next time you are biting into that home grown carrot. Lets not start with the air you breathe cos depending on where you live you could be getting mulitple heavy metal doses of vaccine every day you go out for a walk.

Getting off the pile now

----------


## donnay

> *Breaking Interview: Lead Author of 'Dirty Vaccines' Study Speaks Out*
> 
> Saturday, February 4th 2017 at 11:30 am
> Written By:  James Lyons-Weiler
> 
> 
> 
> A follow up from a recent report, "Dirty Vaccines: Every Human Vaccine Tested Was Contaminated With Metals and Debris in New Study"
> 
> ...


http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/bre...udy-speaks-out

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> At parts per trillion, nothing in the universe is "pure" and "free of contaminants and clean".


Except that they claim that one of the vaccines they tested had no contamination detected. An obvious control sample would be to test distilled water.




> JLW: Correct me if I'm wrong, but you reported that the veterinarian animal vaccine was clean, but the human vaccines are contaminated. Why do you think this is so?
> 
> AG: As a matter of fact, Feligen, the only vaccine for veterinary use we analyzed, proved to be free from particles. I have no explanation for that. The only thing I can say is that it is evidently possible to produce a clean vaccine.
> 
> JLW: What do you say to people who are concerned that you didn’t run any “control” samples?
> 
> AG: I wonder how they can say that. Of course I did.

----------


## Created4

> At parts per trillion, nothing in the universe is "pure" and "free of contaminants and clean". 
> 
> How small is one part per trillion?  
> 
> http://www.ci.st-helens.or.us/dwff/p...-parts-million
> 
> 
> 
> One grain of sugar in an entire Olympic sized pool of water.  Now consider how small a vaccine is and you are talking individual molecules. A couple molecules of iron or other "contaminant" added to your entire body will have absolutely zero impact on your health.
> ...


Wow, seriously?? Your going to compare swimming in an Olympic pool to muscular injections into tiny infants with known toxins? Great logic, once again.

The diseases they vaccinate for come into our system through the air or contaminated food. Injecting these viruses along with known adjuvants and now unknown toxins like aluminum is hardly comparable to swimming in a dirty pool. But then logic never was your strong suit....




> Alum has high neurotoxic potential, and planning administration of continuously escalating doses of this poorly biodegradable adjuvant in the population should be carefully evaluated by regulatory agencies since the compound may be insidiously unsafe. It is likely that good tolerance to alum may be challenged by a variety of factors including overimmunization, Blood Brain Barrier (BBB) immaturity, individual susceptibility factors, and aging that may be associated with both subtle BBB alterations and a progressive increase of CCL2 production.


Source: Slow CCL2-dependent translocation of biopersistent particles from muscle to brain. Khan – BMC Med. 2013; 11: 99

----------


## Leaning Libertarian

If zippy wants to take double shots of thimerosal, I could care less.  Hell, I might even buy the first round.  This isn't the problem.  It is people like zippy forcing me and mine to inject this crap into our systems.  Forcing any medical procedure, where there are risks (even if slight) of death or serious bodily injury, should have been settled in the Nuremberg trials.  Now it is just common practice.  I don't care if these vaccines are the single greatest benefit to all of humanity, I shouldn't be forced to partake when there are known risks.  I should choose to partake after considering the risk.  With court verdicts like Hannah Polling where it was determined the vaccine caused her "autistic like" traits, the necessary non disclosure agreements are signed and the family issued an award, all in the interest of preserving corporate profit for the Merk and Eli Lilly's of the world, then never considering how many others are just like her in circumstance, is a travesty of justice.  As I recall Dr. Julie Gerberding was the head of CDC then.  Once she retired from the CDC, she took a cushy job as head of Merk's vaccine divisions... Coincidence?  Yea, right...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Wow, seriously?? Your going to compare swimming in an Olympic pool to muscular injections into tiny infants with known toxins? Great logic, once again.*
> 
> The diseases they vaccinate for come into our system through the air or contaminated food. Injecting these viruses along with known adjuvants and now unknown toxins like aluminum is hardly comparable to swimming in a dirty pool. But then logic never was your strong suit....
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Slow CCL2-dependent translocation of biopersistent particles from muscle to brain. Khan – BMC Med. 2013; 11: 99


Yes, I am making that comparison.  They found less than five molecules (particles) in an entire vaccine of most of the "contaminants" they claimed. Yes, it is logical that that is not enough of anything to harm you.

As for adjuvants, only a few vaccines use them and the amounts of aluminum in those few is very low- again, not enough to harm anybody.  Breast milk has more aluminum.

The mice in the experiment you linked to were given twelve times the amount a human would have received. 




> Based on an average of human body weight of 60 kg (most patients being women), the amount received for each immunization is *8.33 μg/kg.* The allometric conversion from human to mouse (FDA Guidance 5541) gives a *final amount of approximately 100 μg/kg*.


They were given five such doses (meaning a total of 60 times a comparable human vaccine).  The amounts found were barely measurable.




> This occurs at an extremely low rate in normal mice, the percentage of injected particles found in tissues being estimated at 1:10-5(ten to the fifth power or one in 100,000) in d21 spleen and 1:10-7 (one in 10,000,000) in d90 brain, *consistent with the excellent tolerance of almost all individuals to limited doses of alum and other injected particles*.

----------


## donnay

> Yes, I am making that comparison.  They found less than five molecules (particles) in an entire vaccine of most of the "contaminants" they claimed. Yes, it is logical that that is not enough of anything to harm you.


There is no proof it doesn't harm a newborn baby or a small child?  When studies like this shine a light, the pro-vaxxers immediately dismiss it.

ETA:




> "AG: *We had never questioned the purity of vaccines before.  In fact, for us the problem did not even exist.*
> 
> All injectable solutions had to be perfectly pure and that was an *act of faith* on which it sounded impossible to have doubts. For that reason, we repeated our analyses several times to be certain. In the end, we accepted the evidence."

----------


## Created4

> As for adjuvants, only a few vaccines use them and the amounts of aluminum in those few is very low- again, not enough to harm anybody. Breast milk has more aluminum.


Breast milk passes into the digestive system through the mouth which has its own way of eliminating toxins.

All vaccines have other ingredients, like preservatives and adjuvants, and now this study shows also contaminants. This is a BIG deal because they are INJECTED directly into the muscle of very small children.

Comparing this to swimming pools or foods is illogical.

----------


## specsaregood

> This isn't the problem.  It is people like zippy forcing me and mine to inject this crap into our systems.


Please cite one instance where zippy has ever called for forced vaccination.  Thx in advance.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *There is no proof it doesn't harm a newborn baby or a small child?*  When studies like this shine a light, the pro-vaxxers immediately dismiss it.
> 
> ETA:


The study doesn't claim it harms anybody. You are right- there isn't proof it harms a newborn baby or small child.

----------


## donnay

> The study doesn't claim it harms anybody. You are right- there isn't proof it harms a newborn baby or small child.


Yes not enough transparency, but enough money keeps us all in the dark.

Lot's of sick children all over the country and the world, and they blame it on everything else because vaccines make lots of money for Big pHARMa.  Money talks...

----------


## Created4

> The study doesn't claim it harms anybody.


Really? Did you even read the study? The fact that vaccines harm people is not even a point that is debated. It is excused for the "greater good."

Some quotes from the study:




> Side effects have always been reported but in the latest years it seems that they have increased in number and seriousness, particularly in children as the American Academy of pediatrics reports [1,2]. For instance, the diphtheria-tetanus-pertussis (DTaP) vaccine was linked to cases of sudden infant death syndrome (SIDS) [3]; measles-mumps-rubella vaccine with autism [4,5]; multiple immunizations with immune disorders [6];hepatitis B vaccines with multiple sclerosis, etc.
> 
> The notice of Tripedia DTaP by Sanofi Pasteur reports “Adverse events reported during post-approval use of Tripedia vaccine include idiopathic thrombocytopenic purpura, SIDS, anaphylactic reaction, cellulitis, autism, convulsion/grand mal convulsion, encephalopathia, hypotonia, neuropathy, somnolence and apnea”. The epidemiological studies carried out did not show a clear evidence of those associations, even if in 2011 the National Academy of Medicine (formerly, IOM) admitted: “Vaccines are not free from side effects, or adverse effects”[7].





> As happens with all foreign bodies, particularly that small, they induce an inflammatory reaction that is chronic because most of those particles cannot be degraded. Furthermore, the proteincorona effect (due to a nano-bio-interaction [18]) can produce organic/inorganic composite particles capable of stimulating the immune system in an undesirable way [19-22]. It is impossible not to add that particles the size often observed in vaccines can enter cell nuclei and interact with the DNA [23]. 
> 
> In some cases, e.g. as occurs with Iron and some Iron alloys, they can corrode and the corrosion products exert a toxicity affecting the tissues [24-26].
> 
> The detection of presence of Aluminum and NaCl salts is obvious as they are substances used by the Producers and declared as components, but other materials are not supposed to be in the vaccine or in any other injectable drug, at that, and, in any case, Aluminum has already been linked with neurological diseases [27-29].

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Really? Did you even read the study? The fact that vaccines harm people is not even a point that is debated. It is excused for the "greater good."
> 
> Some quotes from the study:


Vaccine reported side effects listed in the inserts come from VAERs reports.  Anybody can claim a side effect.  You.  Your doctor. Me.    And they don't have to be verified as having been actually caused by the vaccine. 

https://vaers.hhs.gov/about/faqs




> *Are all adverse events reported to VAERS caused by vaccines?*
> 
> No. VAERS receives reports of many adverse events that occur after vaccination. Some occur coincidentally following vaccination, while others may be caused by vaccination. Studies help determine if a vaccine really caused an adverse event. *Just because an adverse event happened after a person received a vaccine does not mean the vaccine caused the adverse event.* Other factors, such as the person's medical history and other medicines the person took near the time of the vaccination, may have caused the adverse event. *It is important to remember that many adverse events reported to VAERS may not be caused by vaccines.*  Although VAERS can rarely provide definitive evidence of causal associations between vaccines and particular risks, its unique role as a national spontaneous reporting system enables the early detection of signals that can then be more rigorously investigated.







> For instance, the diphtheria-tetanus-pertussis (DTaP) vaccine *was linked to cases of sudden infant death syndrome (SIDS)*


Wrong.  https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4326294/

*Association between sudden infant death syndrome and diphtheria-tetanus-pertussis immunisation: an ecological study*




> *Conclusions*
> 
> *Increased DTP immunisation* coverage is associated with *decreased* SIDS mortality. Current recommendations on timely DTP immunisation should be emphasised to prevent not only specific infectious diseases but also potentially SIDS.


Are SIDS deaths rising as vaccine use grows? Chart shows total cases- not cases as a percent of the population.  And the population was growing at the same time total SIDS deaths have been falling which means the per-capita rate has fallen even more sharply. 







> Side effects have always been reported* but in the latest years it seems that they have increased in number and seriousness,* particularly in children as the American Academy of pediatrics reports [1,2].


The article from the footnote does not support the claim in the "study".  https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00046738.htm

Also it is not from the "latest years" but 1996.

----------


## Created4

Thank you for admitting your statement that the study did not claim vaccines harmed anyone was inaccurate.

You may interpret the data differently, and pretend vaccine harm does not exist, but this was a very well-written study that looked at the data and did not gloss over and excuse it like you do.




> When Dr. Gatti was asked what he was most surprised to find, he answered:
> 
> "We had never questioned the purity of vaccines before. In fact, for us the problem did not even exist. All injectable solutions had to be perfectly pure and that was an act of faith on which it sounded impossible to have doubts. For that reason, we repeated our analyses several times to be certain. In the end, we accepted the evidence."





> Vaccine reported side effects listed in the inserts come from VAERs reports. Anybody can claim a side effect.


This is not accurate. Vaccine reported side effects listed in the manufacturer's product insert comes from their own clinical trials, not VAERS.

As to writing off VAERS as irrelevant, you could say the same thing about the National Vaccine Compensation Program, where the government has paid off billions of dollars in damages for vaccine injuries and deaths, yet claim that such settlements do not prove the vaccine caused the injury or death. So what? What does that prove? It proves that a lot of people suffer injuries and deaths after receiving vaccines. You can say all day long that the vaccine did not cause it, but it does not make it so.

----------


## Created4

Just for the record Zip, still waiting for answers to these questions from you regarding vaccines that I have asked in previous threads:




> So answer this question: Do you believe the "science is settled" on vaccines, and that ALL children should be vaccinated with ALL vaccines, by force if necessary?





> Do you believe nurses and other healthcare workers should be mandated to take the flu shot as a condition for employment?





> Do you believe as a matter of routine premies should get ALL the required CDC vaccinations at birth and two months (where normally they would not have been born yet) as do full-term babies?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Thank you for admitting your statement that the study did not claim vaccines harmed anyone was inaccurate.
> 
> You may interpret the data differently, and pretend vaccine harm does not exist, but this was a very well-written study that looked at the data and did not gloss over and excuse it like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is not accurate. Vaccine reported side effects listed in the manufacturer's product insert comes from their own clinical trials, not VAERS.*
> ...


https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/hcp/pat...lor-office.pdf




> Before the FDA licenses (approves) a vaccine for use, the vaccine must be
> tested with volunteers during clinical trials to make sure it is safe and
> effective. Sometimes side effects show up in clinical trials.* Most often
> side effects found in clinical trials are minor, such as possible pain at the
> injection site,* and the vaccine is licensed because the disease-prevention
> benefits outweigh the risk of getting the side effect.
> 
> As part of the United States’ comprehensive vaccine safety monitoring
> system, VAERS detects *rare* vaccine adverse events, signaling to scientists
> ...





> Information about newly found side effects* is added to the vaccine’s
> package insert that lists safety information.* Newly found side effects
> also are added to the Vaccine Information Statement (VIS) for
> that vaccine. If serious side effects are found, and if the risks of the
> vaccine side effect outweigh the benefits, the recommendation to
> use the vaccine is withdrawn.

----------


## timosman

I still think Zippy should get something.

----------


## Created4

Thank you again for admitting your mistake that information on drug inserts for vaccines come from clinical trials, and not VAERS.

From your quote:




> Before the FDA licenses (approves) a vaccine for use, the vaccine must be tested with volunteers during *clinical trials* to make sure it is safe and effective. Sometimes side effects show up in *clinical trials*.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Thank you again for admitting your mistake that information on drug inserts for vaccines come from clinical trials, and *not VAERS.*
> 
> From your quote:


Very good.  Now try reading the second part discussing VAERS.   The information comes from* both.*  Reports from clinical trials are mostly site irritation which means most of the potential side effects listed in the vaccine insert do come from VAERS.  




> Information about *newly found side effects is added to the vaccine’s
> package insert* that lists safety information.

----------


## timosman

> Your reading comprehension leaves a bit to be desired. It comes from both.  Clinical trials reports are mostly site irritation.


Zippy, you know about this stuff? You are so smart.

----------


## Created4

> Very good.  Now try reading the second part discussing VAERS.   The information comes from* both.*  Reports from clinical trials are mostly site irritation which means most of the potential side effects listed in the vaccine insert do come from VAERS.


You are confused. No where in that CDC publication does it say information from VAERS is added to vaccine package inserts.

Try reading an actual vaccine package insert. You will see the report from their clinical trials, and nothing about data from VAERS. VAERS is meant to monitor the effects of a vaccine after it has already been approved for use. The vaccine insert has already been written by that point.

----------


## donnay

> You are confused. No where in that CDC publication does it say information from VAERS is added to vaccine package inserts.
> 
> Try reading an actual vaccine package insert. You will see the report from their clinical trials, and nothing about data from VAERS. VAERS is meant to monitor the effects of a vaccine after it has already been approved for use. The vaccine insert has already been written by that point.


Yes very confused.  

Here is the vaccine insert for the MMR-II
http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_.../mmr_ii_pi.pdf

The side effects and contraindications are staggering.

----------


## timosman

> Yes very confused.  
> 
> Here is the vaccine insert for the MMR-II
> http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_.../mmr_ii_pi.pdf
> 
> The side effects and contraindications are staggering.





> virus propagated in chick embryo cell culture


what is this crap?

----------


## Created4

> virus propagated in chick embryo cell culture





> what is this crap?


Yes, everyone should read a vaccine package insert before choosing to receive a vaccine for themselves or their children. Even the CDC recommends that you read the vaccine package inserts.

7 Most Disgusting Ingredients Used to Make Vaccines

Disgusting Ingredient #1: Cells From Aborted Fetus

Disgusting Ingredient #2: Serum From Aborted Calf Fetus Blood

Disgusting Ingredient #3: Cells From Armyworms

Disgusting Ingredient #4: Cells From Monkey Kidneys

Disgusting Ingredient #5: Cells From Dog Kidneys

Disgusting Ingredient #6: Mouse Brain

Disgusting Ingredient #7: Chicken Embryos

----------


## timosman

> Yes, everyone should read a vaccine package insert before choosing to receive a vaccine for themselves or their children. Even the CDC recommends that you read the vaccine package inserts.
> 
> 7 Most Disgusting Ingredients Used to Make Vaccines
> 
> Disgusting Ingredient #1: Cells From Aborted Fetus
> 
> Disgusting Ingredient #2: Serum From Aborted Calf Fetus Blood
> 
> Disgusting Ingredient #3: Cells From Armyworms
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> what is this crap?


Virus grown in eggs.  A common technique.

----------


## timosman

> Virus grown in eggs.  A common technique.


Everything is fully controlled of course.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yes, everyone should read a vaccine package insert before choosing to receive a vaccine for themselves or their children. Even the CDC recommends that you read the vaccine package inserts.
> 
> 7 Most Disgusting Ingredients Used to Make Vaccines
> 
> Disgusting Ingredient #1: Cells From Aborted Fetus
> 
> Disgusting Ingredient #2: Serum From Aborted Calf Fetus Blood
> 
> Disgusting Ingredient #3: Cells From Armyworms
> ...


Bogus fear monger list.  Aborted fetus cells?   There were two babies aborted in the early 1960's and the mothers wanted to do something good with them so they authorized donating tissue (not different from donating organs) to create stem cell lines.  *No baby has been aborted to create any vaccines since*- and that was over 50 years ago.   Yes, those stem cell lines are still active but are so removed from the event that even the Catholic Church says it is OK to use vaccines created from them.  Only a couple of vaccines use those stem cell lines- mostly Rubella (German measles).   They argue that it is the "greater good" to get vaccinated- even with those vaccines- than to avoid the vaccines on moral grounds. 

Vatican letter on the topic which also explains the origins of the cell lines:  http://www.immunize.org/concerns/vaticandocument.htm

----------


## donnay

> Bogus fear monger list.  Aborted fetus cells?   There were two babies aborted in the early 1960's and the mothers wanted to do something good with them so they authorized donating tissue (not different from donating organs) to create stem cell lines.  *No baby has been aborted to create any vaccines since*- and that was over 50 years ago.   Yes, those stem cell lines are still active but are so removed from the event that even the Catholic Church says it is OK to use vaccines created from them.  Only a couple of vaccines use those stem cell lines- mostly Rubella (German measles).   They argue that it is the "greater good" to get vaccinated- even with those vaccines- than to avoid the vaccines on moral grounds. 
> 
> Vatican letter on the topic which also explains the origins of the cell lines:  http://www.immunize.org/concerns/vaticandocument.htm



There is always a fresh supply of aborted fetus tissue, thanks to Planned Parenthood.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I can't say who does or does not abort fetuses but they are not being used to produce vaccines. Last one used for that was 50 years ago.

----------


## donnay

> I can't say who does or does not abort fetuses but they are not being used to produce vaccines. Last one used for that was 50 years ago.


Yeah you keep telling yourself that...

Human Protein/DNA
http://www.vaccine-tlc.org/human

----------


## timosman

> I can't say who does or does not abort fetuses but they are not being used to produce vaccines. Last one used for that was 50 years ago.


Happy anniversary!

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yeah you keep telling yourself that...
> 
> Human Protein/DNA
> http://www.vaccine-tlc.org/human


Please read your link. The stem cell line dates from the 1960's. 




> Fetal Cell Lines
> 
> 
> The MRC-5 cell line was* developed in September 1966* from lung tissue taken from a 14 week fetus aborted for psychiatric reasons from a 27 year old physically healthy woman. MRC-5 is a known source of human DNA in vaccines.
> 
> The WI-38 human diploid cell line was derived by L. Hayflick from the lung tissue of a 3-month old aborted human female fetus.
> 
> The rubella vaccine currently used in the U.S. and in most countries was developed after an American researcher at the Wistar Institute cultured rubella virus from a fetus aborted because the mother was infected with rubella. This vaccine is called RA 27/3 because the rubella virus was isolated from the 27th aborted fetus sent to the Wistar Institute in the *1964 rubella outbreak.* For more information, scroll down to the section titled Rubella Vaccine Derived From Aborted Fetus Fuels Controversy.

----------


## donnay

> Please read your link. The stem cell line dates from the 1960's.


Yes, does that make it any better?  Seriously you act as if it is not a problem.  Just like the polio was tainted with SV40 from 1955-61.

----------


## timosman

> Yes, does that make it any better?  Seriously you act as if it is not a problem.  Just like the polio was tainted with SV40 from 1955-61.


I wonder if our taxes pay for Zippy's postings.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yes, does that make it any better?  Seriously you act as if it is not a problem. * Just like the polio was tainted with SV40 from 1955-61*.


Yes- it is worth panic over something which has not happened in over 50 years.

----------


## CPUd

What use does a dead fetus have for its stem cells?

----------


## donnay

> Yes- it is worth panic over something which has not happened in over 50 years.


Still used to cultivate certain vaccines-- don't be so foolish.




> This product also contains residual components of MRC-5 cells including DNA and protein. – Varivax insert, pages 6-7.


http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_...varivax_pi.pdf

In case you are wondering, MCR 5 is code for the 14 week-old baby boy that was aborted in 1966 supplying tissue from his lungs for this vaccine.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Still used to cultivate certain vaccines-- don't be so foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_...varivax_pi.pdf
> 
> *In case you are wondering, MCR 5 is code for the 14 week-old baby boy that was aborted in 1966 supplying tissue from his lungs for this vaccine*.


Just as I posted. The abortion was over 50 years ago.  No babies being aborted today to make vaccines.  The cells are thousands of generations from the original ones- even the Vatican says that getting vaccinated is more important than the "vaccines come from aborted fetuses" question because it is so far removed from the original event. And it is only one or two vaccines using the stem cell lines.

----------


## donnay

*“Vaccine Safety Under Question Mark” Symposium Held In Belgium*
http://www.activistpost.com/2017/02/...d-belgium.html
February 18, 2017



By Catherine J. Frompovich

It seems as if the entire global consciousness is awakening at the same time regarding vaccine safety and toxicology.  Who would ever have thought Big Pharma’s ‘sacred cows’ would become not only the bane of society but also the scourge of science?  However, it’s about time and, hopefully, not too late!

The EU’s Global Media reports a most auspicious meeting of vaccine researchers, safety advocates and activists was held in Brussels on February 9, 2017 with such luminaries as Dr Andrew Wakefield; French virologist Luc Antoine Montagnier; Italian research scientist Stefano Montanari of the recently published paper on 43 vaccines tested containing toxic micro-metals; Srecko Sladoljev of the Institute of Immunology-Zagreb; German pediatrician Stefan Schmidt Troschke; European Forum for Vaccine Vigilance’s Kris Gaublomme; Dr Lidija Gajski; Helen Kimball Brooke of London- UK; and  Michele Rivasi of the French Green Party/European Free Alliance – all questioning medicine’s unproven mantra ‘vaccines are safe’.

Read more:  http://www.activistpost.com/2017/02/...d-belgium.html

----------


## donnay

> *Robert De Niro on vaccine safety: 'Something's wrong'*
> Published February 19, 2017 New York Pos
> 
> Robert De Niro still can’t fully support vaccination.“Where is the science?” he asked in an interview on “Full Measure with Sharyl Attkisson.”
> 
> “Here’s what we have from all these studies and here’s what they have so it seems like something is not right,” the 73-year-old actor said.
> 
> The Center for Disease Control and Prevention declared that there is no connection between and vaccines and autism, however according to the interview clip, De Niro — who is the father of an autistic child — has his doubts.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...lar+Content%29

----------


## donnay

http://experimentalvaccines.org/2017...-formaldehyde/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> http://experimentalvaccines.org/2017...-formaldehyde/


1) formaldehyde is produced in your body.  It is used to make necessary amino acids as well as DNA. 

2) How much is in there?  A few molecules left over from cleaning the equipment to produce the vaccine- less than one tenth of a microgram.   

http://www.chop.edu/centers-programs...s/formaldehyde




> Formaldehyde is *essential in human metabolism* and is *required for the synthesis of DNA and amino acids* (the building blocks of protein). Therefore, *all humans have detectable quantities of natural formaldehyde in their circulation* (about 2.5 ug of formaldehyde per ml of blood). Assuming an average weight of a 2-month-old of 5 kg and an average blood volume of 85 ml per kg, the total quantity of formaldehyde found in an infant's circulation would be about 1.1 mg, a value at least five times more than the amount an infant would be exposed to in vaccines.
> 
> Quantities of formaldehyde at least 600 times more than the amount contained in vaccines have been given safely to animals.

----------


## timosman

Zippy, if you are not on a payroll why do you stand for ideas where you have to act as a piñata?

----------


## donnay

> 1) formaldehyde is produced in your body.  It is used to make necessary amino acids as well as DNA. 
> 
> 2) How much is in there?  A few molecules left over from cleaning the equipment to produce the vaccine- less than one tenth of a microgram.   
> 
> http://www.chop.edu/centers-programs...s/formaldehyde






> *FORMALDEHYDE OR FORMALIN*
> 
> I personally became aware of what formaldehyde is most commonly used for through our local mortician several years ago. After my son died, we met with the funeral directors to begin planning our son’s funeral. During our grief-ridden conversations, we came to the conclusion that we needed to wait a week to have the funeral. My father-in-law had graciously offered to make his casket from scratch, and that takes time. Knowing the time constraints from death to burial (or at least what I thought I knew), I thought this might be an issue. The funeral director (also the head mortician) assured us it would not be a problem because the formalin used in the embalming process would preserve his precious little body so that we wouldn’t need to worry about waiting a week. “What’s formalin?” I asked. “Formaldehyde,” he answered. Formalin is an aqueous, or watery, form of formaldehyde. When I learned that formaldehyde or formalin were ingredients in vaccines, I felt sick to my stomach.
> 
> Formaldehyde is toxic and is known to cause cancer. The International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC) classifies formaldehyde as a human carcinogen.5
> 
> In 2011, the National Toxicology Program, an interagency program of the Department of Health and Human Services, named formaldehyde as a known human carcinogen.6 In addition, 10-20 percent of the general population may be susceptible to formaldehyde allergies and may react acutely at any exposure level.
> 
> Formaldehyde is oxidized to formic acid which leads to acidosis and nerve damage. Acidosis can be described as a condition in which the acidity of the body tissues and fluids is abnormally high. The liver and the kidneys may also be damaged.


http://www.westonaprice.org/health-t...s-in-vaccines/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Formaldehyde is oxidized to formic acid which leads to acidosis and nerve damage. Acidosis can be described as a condition in which the acidity of the body tissues and fluids is abnormally high. The liver and the kidneys may also be damaged.


That can be true at very high doses.  The amount in a vaccine is practically non-existent.  

http://www.dovemed.com/diseases-cond...yde-poisoning/




> *What are the Risk Factors for Formaldehyde Poisoning?* (Predisposing Factors)
> The risk factors associated with Formaldehyde Poisoning include:
> 
> Working* frequently* with materials and chemicals that contain formaldehyde
> Occupations that involve using formaldehyde and formaldehyde-containing resins that are used in the manufacture of glass mirrors, explosives, artificial silks, and dyes


That is- people exposed to high levels over long periods. Formaldehyde is common in nature and in most of the foods you eat.

----------


## donnay

> That can be true at very high doses.  The amount in a vaccine is practically non-existent.



Is it practically nonexistent to a little child who receives 49 doses before they are six years old?

----------


## Created4

> That is- people exposed to high levels over long periods. Formaldehyde is common in nature and in most of the foods you eat.


Really? Common in MOST foods you eat? Link please? Is this belief similar to the one you have where pharmaceutical companies rely on the VAERS database to list side effects in the pamphlets of their vaccines??

Once again, you point out to natural ways toxins enter our bodies (like eating and passing through the digestive system where the kidney and other immune protecting systems eliminate the toxins) to injecting a small baby with these toxins directly into their muscles. Very illogical comparison.

Just for the record Zip, still waiting for answers to these questions from you regarding vaccines that I have asked in previous threads:




> So answer this question: Do you believe the "science is settled" on vaccines, and that ALL children should be vaccinated with ALL vaccines, by force if necessary?





> Do you believe nurses and other healthcare workers should be mandated to take the flu shot as a condition for employment?





> Do you believe as a matter of routine premies should get ALL the required CDC vaccinations at birth and two months (where normally they would not have been born yet) as do full-term babies?

----------


## Zippyjuan

https://www.reference.com/food/foods...4cb5d19fe0e730




> Formaldehyde is most widely known as an embalming agent that prevents dead organisms from decaying and decomposing. However, the chemical also *occurs widely in nature, and it is even produced inside the human body as a natural part of the digestive process*. When enzymes break down larger organic molecules like sugars, proteins and alcohols, they form many decomposition products, including formaldehyde
> .
> Large amounts of formaldehyde can cause tissue damage and may contribute to incidences of throat and stomach cancer. While formaldehyde causes numerous negative health effects in large quantities, *the levels of formaldehyde found in most foods or produced internally are far too small to cause concern*. Just as the *body possesses enzymes that break down more complex organic chemicals into formaldehyde, it also contains other enzymes that break formaldehyde and other byproducts down into even simpler compounds. It is only when the levels of formaldehyde in a person's system exceed the amounts enzymes can effectively control that the chemical becomes a potential health threat*.


Foods know to contain formaldehyde: (pdf) http://www.cfs.gov.hk/english/whatsn...rmaldehyde.pdf

Includes apples, bananas, milk, meats, nuts, green leafy vegetables (only a partial list).

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Is it practically nonexistent to a little child who receives 49 doses before they are six years old?


Yes.  One banana contains more formaldehyde.

----------


## donnay

> Yes.  One banana contains more formaldehyde.


Which means we are inundated with formaldehyde all around us, where we are being embalmed before we are dead.  So lets continue to add more of the carcinogenic compound in vaccines, what could it hurt?

----------


## timosman

> Zippy, if you are not on a payroll why do you stand for ideas where you have to act as a piñata?


 @Zippyjuan

Adding mention to see if it helps.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Which means we are inundated with formaldehyde all around us, where we are being embalmed before we are dead.  So lets continue to add more of the carcinogenic compound in vaccines, what could it hurt?


So why aren't we all dead?  Formaldehyde is needed to produce protein and DNA in your body.  Get rid of it and you may die too.  Your body is able to break down what it does not need (unless you get a massive dose in one shot like drinking it).  As I have said many times, dose matters.  Some things are important to us in small amounts while in huge amounts can be deadly.  Even drinking too  much water can kill you yet don't get enough and you can die too.  You would need thousands if not millions of vaccines to get enough formaldehyde for it to be toxic to you because the amount is so small.

----------


## Created4

> the chemical also occurs widely in nature, and it is even produced inside the human body as a natural part of the digestive process.


Exactly. This has nothing to do with chemically produced formaldehyde that is injected into babies via vaccines. It is a known toxic, listed so by the CDC, and I am not aware of any studies showing the effects of injecting it into humans. Continuing to compare naturally occurring formaldehyde in the food system with chemically produced formaldehyde injected into humans proves absolutely nothing. But then logic is not your strong suit....

Just for the record Zip, still waiting for answers to these questions from you regarding vaccines that I have asked in previous threads:




> So answer this question: Do you believe the "science is settled" on vaccines, and that ALL children should be vaccinated with ALL vaccines, by force if necessary?





> Do you believe nurses and other healthcare workers should be mandated to take the flu shot as a condition for employment?





> Do you believe as a matter of routine premies should get ALL the required CDC vaccinations at birth and two months (where normally they would not have been born yet) as do full-term babies?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Exactly.* This has nothing to do with chemically produced formaldehyde that is injected into babies via vaccines.* It is a known toxic, listed so by the CDC, and I am not aware of any studies showing the effects of injecting it into humans. Continuing to compare naturally occurring formaldehyde in the food system with chemically produced formaldehyde injected into humans proves absolutely nothing. But then logic is not your strong suit....
> 
> :


Actually it is the exact same thing. And I have answered your questions before.  Search for them if you want to read it again.

----------


## donnay

> So why aren't we all dead?  Formaldehyde is needed to produce protein and DNA in your body.  Get rid of it and you may die too.  Your body is able to break down what it does not need (unless you get a massive dose in one shot like drinking it).  As I have said many times, dose matters.  Some things are important to us in small amounts while in huge amounts can be deadly.  Even drinking too  much water can kill you yet don't get enough and you can die too.  You would need thousands if not millions of vaccines to get enough formaldehyde for it to be toxic to you because the amount is so small.






> There is a reason why formaldehyde preserves tissues. Remember that formaldehyde's unstable carbon "wants" to be stabilized by something negative? In biological tissues, the negative thing it will most likely to encounter is something called an amine. An amine is just a particular pattern of atoms commonly found around a nitrogen atom, and you can depend on that nitrogen to have negatively charged particles called electrons hanging out on it because that is always part of how an amine's structure is defined. Amines are abundant in living things, as you can reliably find them in proteins and DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> So, formaldehyde reacts with both proteins and DNA. More precisely, formaldehyde's carbon yanks on the amine's electrons and turns them into a strong bond, which helps carbon have a charge closer to zero. The remnants of the formaldehyde molecule remains unstable, so continues to self-destruct and eventually welds itself onto a second nearby amine. This bonding is the real problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Formaldehyde ties together proteins to other proteins, and occasionally to DNA too. This action is termed crosslinking. Crosslinking renders the fraction of vulnerable proteins and DNA that the formaldehyde was in direct physical contact with permanently dysfunctional or useless. If you were a protein, imagine you get some gigantic object permanently stuck to your hand. That would make you less able to perform your regular activities too, right?
> ...


http://drholly.typepad.com/question_...011/06/th.html

----------


## Created4

> Actually it is the exact same thing.


Saying so doesn't make it so. Show us the studies that formaldehyde injected into human muscle tissue has the same effect as natural formaldehyde ingested in food.





> And I have answered your questions before.  Search for them if you want to read it again.


Can't search for something that doesn't exist.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Saying so doesn't make it so. Show us the studies that formaldehyde injected into human muscle tissue has the same effect as natural formaldehyde ingested in food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't search for something that doesn't exist.


Show me where it says anywhere that they are not the same. You made the claim.  Show studies indicating that the amounts of formaldehyde in vaccines is enough to be harmful.  Thank you for looking for them. 




> Can't search for something that doesn't exist

----------


## Created4

> Show me where it says anywhere that they are not the same. You made the claim.  Show studies indicating that the amounts of formaldehyde in vaccines is enough to be harmful.  Thank you for looking for them.


No, I never made the claim they are the same. You did. The fact that formaldehyde is a toxin is not disputed. Injecting the synthetic version into human muscle tissue is not a natural event, but a recent man-made medical procedure, and a procedure that is becoming more and more mandatory. Are there studies proving its safety? If so, please provide them.

Just for the record Zip, still waiting for answers to these questions from you regarding vaccines that I have asked in previous threads:




> So answer this question: Do you believe the "science is settled" on vaccines, and that ALL children should be vaccinated with ALL vaccines, by force if necessary?





> Do you believe nurses and other healthcare workers should be mandated to take the flu shot as a condition for employment?





> Do you believe as a matter of routine premies should get ALL the required CDC vaccinations at birth and two months (where normally they would not have been born yet) as do full-term babies?

----------


## CPUd

> *‘Chemophobia’ is irrational, harmful – and hard to break*
> 
> We all feel a profound connection with the natural world. E O Wilson called this sensation biophilia: ‘the urge to affiliate with other forms of life’. That sense of connection brings great emotional satisfaction. It can decrease levels of anger, anxiety and pain. It has undoubtedly helped our species to survive, since we are fundamentally dependent on our surrounding environment and ecosystem. But lately biophilia has spawned an extreme variant: chemophobia, a reflexive rejection of modern synthetic chemicals.
> 
> Chemophobia is an outgrowth of the modern environmental movement, especially Rachel Carson’s book Silent Spring (1962), which demonised chemicals as ‘the sinister and little-recognised partners of radiation… entering into living organisms passing from one to another in a chain of poisoning and death’. Carson’s words helped to inspire unleaded gasoline, the US Clean Air Act, the banning of DDT, and other hugely important environmental advances. However, even as much of the world became cleaner, the anti-chemical movement became so polarised that all artificial chemicals are now considered tainted. This false assumption has led to a popular demand for products that are ‘natural’ or even ‘chemical-free’.
> 
> In reality, ‘natural’ products are usually more chemically complicated than anything we can create in the lab. To demonstrate, I broke down the components in an ordinary banana. (For brevity’s sake, I omitted the thousands of minority ingredients, including DNA.) Here is the result:
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> ...


https://aeon.co/ideas/chemophobia-is...-hard-to-break

----------


## donnay

*Formaldehyde*
https://ntp.niehs.nih.gov/ntp/roc/co...rmaldehyde.pdf

*Formaldehyde Can Cause Cancers, Including Leukemia, National Academies Concludes*
https://www.bna.com/formaldehyde-cau...-n17179893575/

*Formaldehyde: A Poison and Carcinogen*
http://www.thevaccinereaction.org/20...nd-carcinogen/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Formaldehyde*
> https://ntp.niehs.nih.gov/ntp/roc/co...rmaldehyde.pdf
> 
> *Formaldehyde Can Cause Cancers, Including Leukemia, National Academies Concludes*
> https://www.bna.com/formaldehyde-cau...-n17179893575/
> 
> *Formaldehyde: A Poison and Carcinogen*
> http://www.thevaccinereaction.org/20...nd-carcinogen/


As those note, those cancer and toxic findings were at extremely high levels of exposure over long periods of time (and most were from breathing in those large quantities)

----------


## donnay

> 10. Formalin in whatever way introduced into the body is absorbed, and is then capable of producing lesions in the parenchymatous organs. 11. Changes in the liver after absorption of formalin consist of mild or severe grade of cloudy swelling accompanied by vacuolation of the protoplasm, changes in the nuclei and leucocytic infiltration. Focal necrosis may result. Similar changes follow the inhalation of formaldehyde. 12. The injection of formalin or the inhalation of the vapors of formaldehyde produces cloudy swelling of the parenchyma of the kidney. Focal necrosis may result. 13. Pneumonia and bronchitis are found in all animals after the injection of formalin.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2124506/

----------


## TommyJeff

> *Dirty Vaccines: Every Human Vaccine Tested Was Contaminated With Metals and Debris in New Study* 
> 
> Thursday, February 2nd 2017 at 1:15 am
> Written By:  Celeste McGovern
> 
> 
> 
> *Researchers examining 44 samples of 30 different vaccines found dangerous contaminants, including red blood cells in one vaccine and metal toxicants in every single sample tested  except in one animal vaccine*.
> 
> ...



Were these vaccines used only in Italy or globally?

----------


## donnay

> Were these vaccines used only in Italy or globally?


In this particular study:  "Other metal contaminants included platinum, silver, bismuth, iron, and chromium. Chromium (alone or in alloy with iron and nickel) was identified in 25 of the human vaccines from Italy and France that were tested."

----------


## TommyJeff

^^^ Ty

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yes very confused.  
> 
> Here is the vaccine insert for the MMR-II
> http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_.../mmr_ii_pi.pdf
> 
> The side effects and contraindications are staggering.


read all of it?  




> Events were included in this list because of the seriousness or frequency of reporting. Because* these events are reported voluntarily from a population of uncertain size, it is not always possible to reliably estimate their frequencies or to establish a causal relationship to components of the vaccine*.


Yes, some of the reported effects come from VAERS- I have provided links showing that in the past.

----------


## Created4

> Yes, some of the reported effects come from VAERS- I have provided links showing that in the past.


Wrong. There is nothing in here about VAERS. Clinical trials conducted by pharmaceutical companies in preparing vaccines for the market do not use VAERS. You have provided nothing to show that, because it does not exist.

----------


## Zippyjuan

As I posted earlier, the first potential side effects (mostly pain at the injection site) do come from the case studies.  Effects reported from VAERS are added to the list.

----------


## Zippyjuan

https://thelogicofscience.com/2016/0...are-dangerous/




> *Debunking anti-vaccine arguments: VAERS, package inserts, and the VICP do not prove that vaccines are dangerous
> *
> 
> <snip>
> *
> Conclusion*
> 
> In short,* neither VAERS, nor the package inserts, nor the VICP provide evidence that vaccines are dangerous*. VAERS and package inserts simply show adverse events that were reported following a vaccination, but they do not actually demonstrate that the vaccine caused the event in question.* Indeed, both sources even state that the fact that an adverse event was included in them does not mean that the vaccine actually causes that event.* Similarly, the VICP is a no-fault system, and applicants do not have to demonstrate that a vaccine caused the injury for which they are seeking compensation. Rather, they simply have to provide some evidence (such as expert testimony) that it is plausible that a vaccine caused the injury. Thus, none of these sources provide evidence of causation, so none of them can be used as evidence against vaccines. To be clear, vaccines do have side effects, as do essentially all real medications; however, to actually know which side effects are caused by vaccines, you need properly controlled studies, not glorified anecdotes. Further, even when a causal relationship has been demonstrated, you also have to consider the rate at which the injury occurs. Every decision has risks (including the decision not to vaccinate), and although vaccines do have complications, series side effects are extremely rare and the benefits are extremely high. Therefore, the benefits of vaccinating outweigh the risks, and vaccinating your children will give them the best chance of living long, healthy lives.

----------


## donnay

> *3 Examples of Pro-Vaccination Hypocrisy*
> 
> 
> By Tami Canal
> 
> The common sense, or lack thereof, of some people truly baffles me and I have reached a point where Im going to call out the hypocrisy of certain individuals. If the following offends you, I make no apologies. Instead, I encourage you to focus your outrage on the thousands of innocent victims of the CDCs vaccination program. (Read more about that by clicking here.)
> 
> If you advocate for any of the following issues, but allow your child to be vaccinatedyou are a hypocrite.
> 
> ...


http://www.naturalblaze.com/2017/02/...hypocrisy.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

> 1. Pro-Life
> 
> You cannot be pro-life and pro-vaccine…unless there’s a clause in the pro-life rule book that allows for the use of aborted fetal cells in vaccinations given to humans.
> 
> This is not fear-mongering or “woo”, as the trolls will cry. It’s a plain and simple fact that a minimum of 27 vaccines contain aborted fetal tissue, DNA, proteins and cells including:
> 
> -Hep A
> -Hep A/Hep B Combo
> -Polio
> ...


The Vatican has said it is more wrong to deny vaccines to protect pregnant women and children than to avoid vaccines made with the stem cells from one child aborted 40 years ago.  The "greater good" is getting vaccinated and protecting their health according to the Church. 

http://www.immunize.org/concerns/vaticandocument.htm

----------


## donnay

PDF Vaccines Contaminated with Heavy Metals
http://medcraveonline.com/IJVV/IJVV-04-00072.pdf
Dirty Vaccines: New Study Reveals Prevalence of Contaminants
http://info.cmsri.org/the-driven-res...f-contaminants
VACCINE EXEMPTIONFORMS
http://experimentalvaccines.org/vacc...emption-forms/

----------


## Zippyjuan

Posted before- at the start of the thread in fact.  They found a few particles (molecules) per vaccine.  A couple molecules aren't going to harm anybody.  You get tons more in your Himalayan Sea Salt which includes things like uranium, plutonium. polonium, lead.  But again- at insignificant quantities.  You can find those in everything if you look for small enough pieces (molecules).

----------


## donnay

> Posted before- at the start of the thread in fact.  They found a few particles (molecules) per vaccine.  A couple molecules aren't going to harm anybody.  You get tons more in your Himalayan Sea Salt which includes things like uranium, plutonium. polonium, lead.  But again- at insignificant quantities.  You can find those in everything if you look for small enough pieces (molecules).


ETA: The video above has not been posted.  Just proves you don't pay attention and then will argue about it without even viewing.

And you keep on forgetting I digest Himalayan salt I do not digest particles that are injected.  

Example Aluminum:




> ...We previously showed that poorly biodegradable aluminum-coated particles injected into muscle are promptly phagocytosed in muscle and the draining lymph nodes, and can disseminate within phagocytic cells throughout the body and slowly accumulate in brain.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4318414/





> Intramuscular injection of alum-containing vaccine was associated with the appearance of aluminum deposits in distant organs, such as spleen and brain where they were still detected one year after injection. Both fluorescent materials injected into muscle translocated to draining lymph nodes (DLNs) and thereafter were detected associated with phagocytes in blood and spleen. Particles linearly accumulated in the brain up to the six-month endpoint; they were first found in perivascular CD11b+ cells and then in microglia and other neural cells. DLN ablation dramatically reduced the biodistribution. Cerebral translocation was not observed after direct intravenous injection, but significantly increased in mice with chronically altered blood-brain-barrier. Loss/gain-of-function experiments consistently implicated CCL2 in systemic diffusion of Al-Rho particles captured by monocyte-lineage cells and in their subsequent neurodelivery. Stereotactic particle injection pointed out brain retention as a factor of progressive particle accumulation.


http://bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com...741-7015-11-99

----------


## Created4

> Effects reported from VAERS are added to the list.


What "list"? Certainly not added to package inserts for the product by the manufacturer, as you erroneously stated.




> to avoid vaccines made with the stem cells from one child aborted 40 years ago.


New Aborted Fetal Cell Line Emerges for Vaccine Production




> (Largo) Due to dwindling capacity for existing aborted fetal cell lines to self-replicate, scientists in China have developed a new aborted fetal cell line, WALVAX 2 that will be used for viral vaccine production.  The existing cell lines, MRC-5 and WI-38 are currently used in MMR, Varicella, Hepatitis-A, Shingles, some rabies and some polio vaccines.
> 
> WALVAX  2 is taken from the lung tissue of a 3 month gestation female who was ultimately selected from among 9 aborted babies.


Quoting the Vatican to support your position? Do you also believe the Pope is infallible?

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Firestarter

Here’s their report; _New Quality-Control Investigations on Vaccines: Micro- and Nanocontamination_ (2017): http://medcraveonline.com/IJVV/IJVV-04-00072.php
(archived here: http://archive.is/yyce3)

These scientists used X-rays to measure what elements were in the vaccines. They investigated using “an X-ray”, the complete description “_Field Emission Gun Environmental Electron Scanning Microscope equipped with the X-ray microprobe of an Energy Dispersive Spectroscope_”…

They found all sorts of dirty stuff in vaccines (with the exception of 1, if I remember correctly a vaccine for cats).
The peaks show what kind of elements are in the vaccines.


Table 3 describes the size and amount of “debris” found in the vaccines (I have no reason to believe that these were in the vaccines by “accident”).
*Infanrix hexa – 1821 “debris”.*
*Varilrix - 2723** “debris”.*
*Fluarix – 1317 “debris”.*
*Cervarix – 1569 “debris”.*
*Agrippal S1 – 1029 “debris”.*

Similar aggregates were found by other scientists in the blood of leukemic patients and in subjects affected by cryoglobulinemia...


Recently the Italian scientists who published the report on the dirty material in vaccines were harassed by the cops and had their research material including computers confiscated: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...cine-Discovery

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Infanrix hexa – 1821 “debris”.
> Varilrix - 2723 “debris”.
> Fluarix – 1317 “debris”.
> Cervarix – 1569 “debris”.
> Agrippal S1 – 1029 “debris”.


1821 "debris"?  What are the units?  Tons?  Molecules? How much are you really talking about here? 

Sounds scary, right?  But what do those numbers really mean?  

https://respectfulinsolence.com/2017...contamination/




> The numbers are well below the level of biological activity, if these various chemicals even have biological activity (most don’t). For example, the authors found 1569 *particles* or precipitates in one drop of Cervarix (an anti-HPV vaccine). Sounds horrific right? Except that one drop of vaccine contains around 1.39 X 10^21 individual molecules.* This so called contamination approximately 0.0000000000000000000719% of these so called contaminants.*
> 
> In that Cervarix sample, the researchers found aluminum hydroxide, one of those scary sounding compounds. Let’s say every one of those 1569 particles was aluminum hydroxide, it would mean that around 0.000000000001 ng of aluminum hydroxide in a vial of vaccine. That is simply biologically irrelevant. Even if the aluminum hydroxide was found, it’s level is so low, that the human body wouldn’t notice it. You breathe in more aluminum on a normal day than you would ever find in a vial of vaccine.

----------


## donnay

I am going to post these flashbacks to show how Big pHARMa operates:

*Merck Created Hit List to "Destroy," "Neutralize" or "Discredit" Dissenting Doctors*
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/merck-c...nting-doctors/

*New Merck Allegations: A Fake Journal; Ghostwritten Studies; Vioxx Pop Songs; PR Execs Harass Reporters*
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/new-mer...ass-reporters/

*Merck target of Vioxx federal grand jury probe*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-m...52M7A320090323

----------


## Firestarter

> Sounds scary, right?  But what do those numbers really mean?  
> 
> https://respectfulinsolence.com/2017...contamination/


 Following quotes are from the big pharma supporting article posted by Zippyjuan and my comments...





> So divide 91,050,000 by Avogadro’s number, and you’ll get the molarity of a solution of 91,050,000 particle in a liter, as a 1 M solution would contain 6.023 x 1023 particles. So what’s the concentration:
> 1.512 x 10-16 M. that’s 0.15 femtomolar (fM) (or 150 altomolar), an _incredibly_low concentration. And that’s the _highest_ amount the investigators found. In reality, what they actually found is that vaccines are incredibly pure!
> Yes, I know that I’ve simplified the calculations and that particles are not molecules [as has been pointed out in the comments]. I did it not to be perfectly scientifically, chemically accurate in a way that I’d do if I were in the lab doing an experiment.


 That´s ridiculous they didn´t report single molecules, but particles the size of nanometres or even millimetres...





> What were the controls?


 Asking for controls is similar to asking for controls (of the ruler) if somebody for example measures the length of 12-year-olds...





> The numbers are well below the level of biological activity, if these various chemicals even have biological activity (most don’t).





> Yes, laugh, because what Gatti and Montanari actually showed is that the level of inorganic contamination in vaccines is minuscule, suggesting that the manufacturing processes used to make them are very, very good at making sure that vaccines are pure, given that none of the vaccines contained more inorganic particles at a concentration higher than 0.15 femtomolar.


 All of the reported "chemicals" have a high toxicity.

They used the spectrometer to measure which molecules were in the vaccines (besides giving a summary of the nano-particles and clusters found).
A good follow-up study could be to determine the concentration of these toxics in these vaccines.
Without further information it’s impossible to decide that the concentration is “miniscule”. This shows that these big pharma supporters are lying...

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *All* of the reported "chemicals" have a high toxicity.


You are right- carbon (C), salt (Na+Cl), and oxygen (O) can be extremely deadly.

----------


## Firestarter

> *All* of the reported "chemicals" have a high toxicity.
> 			
> 		
> 
> You are right- carbon (C), salt (Na+Cl), and oxygen (O) can be extremely deadly.


My bad, I thought that the word "chemical" has a slightly different meaning (I don't think I'll even learn English as good as my native language - Dutch)...

----------


## Firestarter

Recently, a scientific looking paper was published, showing that when cellular barriers are exposed to metal nanoparticles (like that found by the Italian “scientists”), cause damage to the DNA of developing brain cells. This makes it more likely that these nanoparticles cause neurodegenerative conditions, including Alzheimer's and Parkinson's disease.

During their interactions with cell membranes, key cell processes are altered. In addition to affecting the directly exposed cells, the nanoparticles also detrimentally affect neighbouring cells in a manner similar to radiation-induced bystander effect: https://www.nanowerk.com/nanotechnol...wsid=49854.php

----------

